
Daimler leads $17.2M round in rolling delivery drone firm Starship Technologies - jkaljundi
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/12/daimler-leads-17-2m-round-in-rolling-delivery-drone-startup-starship-technologies/
======
jkaljundi
Paywalled original article: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/daimler-invests-in-
last-mile-rob...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/daimler-invests-in-last-mile-
robotic-delivery-startup-1484224207)

------
jkaljundi
Much more promising in short term than flying drones. Being in actual test
usage in many cities of the world it's also not just promises but reality
today.

